# signal kill in qmail-send generate other qmail-todo



## rafpelegri (Aug 27, 2014)

Good afternoon. I installed the current version of qmail-spamcontrol from ports and found a bug: when sending a kill signal to qmail-send, it restarts, but also starts a second instance of qmail-todo, causing very high CPU usage. How to solve this problem?


----------

